# NXT Deadline 2022 Discussion Thread



## TD Stinger

Men's Iron Survivor Challenge feels like it's Melo's or Waller's to win. Either would be a fresh heel for Bron to face next. I think Melo is the guy to beat Bron next year at Stand & Deliver Mania weekend for the belt. Melo is the new champion and Bron is off to Raw or Smackdown.

For the women, I mean Roxanne pretty much has to win. Cora's a heel. Zoey's a heel. Kiana's a heel. The only other face they could add is Choo and I don't see her winning. So yeah, this is Roxanne's to lose.


----------



## Chelsea

Poll added.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600330556746743809

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595239647009030147

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600331193442078720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600323332473249793


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'm most curious about seeing what the iron survivor match looks like, but since the grocery store clerk Roxanne Perez is a 99% guaranteed chance of winning thats a hard pass from me on that match outside of the general concept.

Most excited about Alba Fyre and Isla Dawn. I wish they would have built it up a bit more and showed more clips of their 4 year history in NXT UK together how KLR bullied Isla and Isla sold her soul as a result, now the tables have turned, etc.

Everything else is skip worthy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601634111621595139


----------



## Stellar

I am still not confident that Roxanne is winning. She already won the breakout tourney in the past. There are at least 2 of the other women that have gotten more focus on TV recently than her.

Bronson vs. Apollo is the match that I am looking forward to the most. I am curious about how the Iron Survivor Challenge match concept itself will turn out but I don't know if I really have a particular interest in wanting to see any of the choices from both matches win them.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Looking forward to it. Heavy rain in Dallas.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Waller needs this.


----------



## Chris22

Waller or Carmelo to win.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dude, Booker is so annoying. Christ.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I'm rooting for Cora even though I guess she has no chance.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Let's go Mrs. Breakker!!


----------



## Mutant God

Hoping Nikita shows up


----------



## Asuka842

Cora’s new gear is freaking awesome!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

This match format is not good. There's nothing compelling about it.


----------



## Mutant God

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This match format is not good. There's nothing compelling about it.


Too bad! its probably going to be in the next 2k game lol


----------



## La Parka

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This match format is not good. There's nothing compelling about it.


I dont mind the match but debuting a concept like this for a number one contender is lame as hell. Put the titles in the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Man thats fuckin lame


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Is relateability the hook for Roxanne?


----------



## La Parka

WWE needs an acting class.

jesus christ.


----------



## sailord

Dam booker seems really proud of Roxanne


----------



## The_It_Factor

Haven’t watched in a while. Is showing them on their way in, a la NFL/NBA, the new thing?


----------



## Chris22

I don't get the Roxanne thing, she's so boring.

I hope Isla Dawn wins this match, I've been a fan of hers since NXT UK.


----------



## sailord

Lol some witchcraft just happened


----------



## RainmakerV2

Russo wrote that one


----------



## sailord

Dam booker is really hating on the new day being in this match lol


----------



## WrestleFAQ

I tuned in just in time to see some Papa Shango stuff. Awesome.

I love Isla Dawn's pale body and red hair. God, she's sexy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

WrestleFAQ said:


> I tuned in just in time to see some Papa Shango stuff. Awesome.
> 
> *I love Isla Dawn's pale body and red hair. God, she's sexy.*


man's got taste


----------



## sailord

This is a pretty good match at least for me. The crowd is definitely into


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

really.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf dude, I'm so out. Feels like some sort of panic move after that abysmal rating Tuesday


----------



## sailord

Lol Booker was really going in on new day during that match. He really didn't like them winning


----------



## Insanityward88

Congratulations new day they deserve to have be tag champs


----------



## Asuka842

Is our Bimbo Queen FINALLY returning?

YES!! If Roxy wins the title, Tiffany can be one of her major challengers perhaps.


----------



## RainmakerV2

LFG Grayson!!!


----------



## Trivette

Impressed by the initial Iron Survivor match. All those gals brought it. No botches or sloppy stuff, the future is in good hands. Fyer/Dawn should have been placed later rather than directly after another women's match. Still not bad work from the two. New Day getting the W and the belts was predictable, hopefully they put some teams over during their tenure.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

The action in this is 🔥...I could see Melo winning here, losing to Bron at Vengeance then beating him at Stand & Deliver

Waller could get the W here, job to Bron and then beat Wes Lee at Stand & Deliver


----------



## sailord

Lol waller to Booker who's in your fav five now bitch. Definitely more action than the female One


----------



## sailord

I wonder if they would like do a sudden death if some people are tied


----------



## Chris22

I love Grayson Waller! I'm so glad he won!


----------



## RainmakerV2

WALLER RULES


----------



## Stellar

The male ISC match was better than the women's. A lot more action it felt like.


----------



## sailord

Stellar said:


> The male ISC match was better than the women's. A lot more action it felt like.


It definitely was More fast paced and has More fighting inside the penalty box


----------



## Chris22

Drew Gulak


----------



## itsbeenawhile

Bron and Cora matching attire 🤌


----------



## toontownman

Against all odds the iron survivor matches worked tonight. That men's one was glorious. 

Its not going to be an all time classic gimmick match but it does actually work. Also both matches done without use of weapons, ladders, chairs etc. It brought out some fun scenarios and spots like Waller at the finish. I think they could have player on the DQ stip, while I get them wanting a more simple finish for first match, I would have liked Cora to grab a chair and hit Stark out of spite for Roxanne at the end so it would go to sudden death and at least momentarily stop Roxanne winning.

Love it or hate it this ppv has its real share of talking points. 

Not a fan of Perez winning but she is over in florida at least and good in the ring. Just wooden as it comes on the mic still.

Hope that was Indis last nxt match and a call up is coming. Alba too. Right decision to have isla win. Im doen with the goofy shango antics with the ref.

I'm with Booker having a seizure over New Day winning and even being there, i found that funny along with his heel work throughout the week. Guess we know what New Day got for losing to the usos who broke their reign. It's fantastic for Pretty Deadly to get that experience and time with new day. It was a fun match. I hope this means the tag division gets some real focus. There are a few teams that could have decent matches with new day but not many. It needs work. Despite swearing, I am open to seeing where it goes and who they can help improve by wrestling. If it ends up with a quick change of hands again and simply another vanity title for New Day I will swear again lol. Hopefully they are in nxt for the next couple of months at least. 

What's next for Appollo if he loses here? That looks like the outcome. I'd thought a heel turn win, return of azeez to aid might have been on but zero point when a heel is now number one. It was always going to be Waller vs Bron from the start of 2.0 and Waller should be the one to beat Bron imo.


----------



## sailord

Good main event so far for me at least


----------



## RainmakerV2

Good match but anti climatic finish.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed the ppv also enjoyed the roh One
Back to back action


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

awful show. truly awful.


----------



## Chris22

I'm already excited for Bron/Grayson! Roxanne is so boring, I hope Mandy beats her.


----------



## Tobiyama

Roxanne ain't the one to beat Mandy. But I have said it before. And I will say it again. She does look good in her gear. Not bad at all.

And Isla Dawn impressed me. NXT still has the best women's division in all of WWE. And I would rather watch almost all of their stars over Damage Ctrl for example.


----------



## toontownman

Cracking main event. So equally matched. Actually hope maybe this sends Apollo over the edge. I like the unhinged Crews.

Bring on Waller vs Bron, 2 years in the making. It's Wallers time. Still feel it will be Roxanne beating Mandy and Breakker retaining though.

All in all a really fun event. Every match was fun and interesting. Great stuff. One of NXTs best this year.


----------



## Chelsea

Only liked Isla winning.

Totally expected Roxanne and Waller/Hayes to win. Waller is the shits though. New Day winning is terrible.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Isla/Alba was the best match on the show by a long shot, fucking awesome! I went in wanting KLR to win since Isla is mainly only good at midcard type stuff and KLR is main event main roster level since her NXT UK days. Admittedly, this was Isla's best match I've ever seen her in, and she stole some of the spotlight from Fyre. I'm glad Isla won, hopefully we get another one or two matches in this feud with Alba winning the overall feud. The referee with the black stuff was cool, reminded me of better days when the overall product was more interesting in early 2021 during the Thunderdome with Orton.


Womens Iron Survivor match I'm torn on. I knew Roxanne's grocery store clerk ass was going to win, so I fast forwarded to see the results and then went back and watched it simply cause I was curious about the new match stipulations. The match itself, aside from Roxanne being sluggish, sloppy and looking incapable as she does in every one of her matches, was really solid overall and fun to watch. Too bad it only led to disappointment with the result. Cora is a fucking star, and should have won. Kiana is really good, even better than I remember her being and could be title shot worthy. Zoey is always fun in the ring, but glad she didn't win. Indi was better than usual and convincing, though I hope she returns to Dexter tbh. Roxanne is the most overrated woman on the roster not named Sasha Banks. She's fucking awful in every metric, and this match further proves that. She did the whole Bianca/Roman/Cena/Charlotte type of booking with coming in at #1 and running everyone down through most of the match.

NXT womens title picture will be a snoozefest until she's out of it, but sadly, I think Rok-C is the one they're going to waste Mandy's momentum on instead of someone who has real star power to beat Rose.

The Generation of Roxanne BelFlair is upon us


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Shawn Michaels revealed that one participant in the women’s match told him she never wants to be part of another Iron Survivor Challenge. He did not name-drop the star who told him that.: “I had one person come up to me, who was in the match, and say “Man that was one of the coolest things I’ve ever been a part of. Don’t ever put me in one of those again.”

I wonder who it could it be that said this to HBK


----------



## Interceptor88

I was pretty skeptical of this Iron Survivor Match stipulation, but in the end they made it work big time: they used it to create some moments between certain performers and they also used the cage for some of the action, like McDonagh and Axiom beating the crap out of each other inside of it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Shawn Michaels revealed that one participant in the women’s match told him she never wants to be part of another Iron Survivor Challenge. He did not name-drop the star who told him that.: “I had one person come up to me, who was in the match, and say “Man that was one of the coolest things I’ve ever been a part of. Don’t ever put me in one of those again.”
> 
> I wonder who it could it be that said this to HBK


Roxanne 🤣


----------



## thorwold

Those Iron blah blah blah matches turned out way better than I ever could have imagined, but good GAHD Indi is fucking terrible with a capital T. When she entered the match and had her running wild spot she was making these intense faces but everything she was actually doing was just the fucking dirt worst. 

Thankfully Cora's ass was working double overtime in that match and so basically made up for it.

New Day winning the titles is interesting. I'm sure some of those tag teams down there could definitely learn a lot from them, and getting them off the main roster for a while might freshen them up whenever they go back. Pretty Deadly should pretty obviously be heading there asap as they are pretty clearly too good to be in NXT.


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Shawn Michaels revealed that one participant in the women’s match told him she never wants to be part of another Iron Survivor Challenge. He did not name-drop the star who told him that.: “I had one person come up to me, who was in the match, and say “Man that was one of the coolest things I’ve ever been a part of. Don’t ever put me in one of those again.”
> 
> I wonder who it could it be that said this to HBK


Zoey or Cora in character maybe lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Mutant God said:


> Zoey or Cora in character maybe lol


Probably Kiana “zero pins” James lol


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Probably Kiana “zero pins” James lol


I was also thinking that too


----------

